# Logger's Clothes line



## hobbyheater (Aug 8, 2013)

This is a clothes line pole that satisfies several facets of my life. The weather vane for my teenage life spent on a farm, the weather station with anemoneter and wind direction for our flying /sailing hobbies and spar tree like pole with raising and lowering cababilities for the west coast high lead logger! The pole has one 3/16" back stay and two 3/16" shrouds. The spreader and a star burst of mono filament fishing line is to protect our small dogs from eagle attacks.






The winch pictured is for lowering the clothes lines simultaneously should sheets wrap around both lines and it makes it easier to replace the clothes lines. The upper pole hinges at the top wide base on a through bolt. I have another winch that can be attached to this side of the base section with the cable going through the pulley at the base to attach to the bottom of the top section, making it possible to lower the top section under control as it hinges to the ground.






Each clothes line is 75' long.






The pulleys are ball bearing type which I purchased at my local "Home Depot" (a 2 1/2 hour drive each way). They were no more expensive than the cheap ones that most hardware stores sell. The bungee cord is a brake that keep the clothes from running in as the clothes line runs slightly up hill.






The Sailkote is expensive, but if you want peace with your bride, it is worth the price. It makes a very good lubricant for the pulley bearings as it will not stain fabric.






This clothes line has been the subject of a lot of jokes at the local coffee shop. Seems to me a lot of wives now want a clothes line. But now I'm the house husband so the jokes I take in stride. I'm the one using it and I like it! 

Coming Soon! An article on my indoor clothes line.


----------



## Jack Straw (Aug 8, 2013)

What clothesline? All I see is that beautiful view!


----------



## ScotO (Aug 8, 2013)

HH, I love it! It's kinda neat seeing your set-up, because if you go over the mountain and into the next valley east of us, it's probably 50% Amish.....and they ALL have 2 and 3 story clotheslines like yours (theirs all go from the house to the barn/tree and back....
I'm hoping to build one similar (albeit not as high) as yours when I get time someday.


----------



## fishingpol (Aug 8, 2013)

No chance of the pups pulling the laundry off that line. 

Gotta love fresh laundry just taken in off the line.


----------



## fishingpol (Aug 8, 2013)

Scotty Overkill said:


> I'm hoping to build one similar (albeit not as high) as yours when I get time someday.


 
Add another project to the list Scott...


----------



## Ashful (Aug 8, 2013)

hobbyheater said:


> Logger's Clothes line


 
Are those loggers brazieres?


----------



## hobbyheater (Aug 8, 2013)

Joful said:


> Are those loggers brazieres?


 

 Rat dogs ! ( Rat terriers )


----------



## firefighterjake (Aug 9, 2013)

Sweet clothesline.


----------



## Jags (Aug 9, 2013)

Never let it be said that hearthdotcom members don't take it to the next level.


----------



## heat seeker (Aug 9, 2013)

I LIKE it!


----------

